# Google Voice SMS Free?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If I send a. Sms through google voice app using my google voice number will vzw count this as one of my monthly sms toward the limit? Mine is only 250 so I sometimes go over but not enough to merit a more expensive plan.

Does google charge anything? (Pretty sure that's a no)

Unlimited free google sms would be pretty cool.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

SMS is free through Google voice, but the data needed to send it (obviously) is not.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

number5toad said:


> SMS is free through Google voice, but the data needed to send it (obviously) is not.


Yahoo. I have unlimited data anyway. Thanks.

Is there any way to get go sms to pick up the gv sms without vzw getting paid for it?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

that I don't know, but I kinda doubt it


----------



## Rob_B (Oct 11, 2011)

SMS is free (uses your data) but doesn't support MMS(so no pictures)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I found it also doesnt support "short code" numbers like radio stations. Since most of my texting is sms to friends it willl still keep me below my limit. I also like being able to respond through gmail.


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

Sometimes you will not get your messages however, make sure you are always signed in

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Good tip


----------

